# Canon 16-35mm L series lens Communion photos



## Mary (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, i am just wondering what would be the best aperture to use for a communion with a 16-35mm L series lens which i just got new. i want to make sure i dont bleach out the white of the dress. i am thinking of setting the aperture AV mode  to F8 ?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 16, 2009)

_ok..._


You're probably going to see yourself shooting at f/2.8 instead, but you could start at f/8. Must be a pretty darn bright church then if you can get away with f/8. I bet weddings there are a breeze.

You're going to have to improvise when you get there, things change, s**t happens. I don't think you'll be able to use f/8, and unless the building is white inside and lit with giant halogens, definatly not f/8 at ISO 100.


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2009)

Hi Sw1tchFX, 
thanks, its not a very bright church alrite,  but if i use F2.8 will everyone still be in sharp focus tho? i am hoping to take shots outside too. thanks


----------



## johnbergsing (May 16, 2009)

No, most of the image will be out of focus at 2.8 but that's a given at that aperture. Can't you use flash? You'd be able to control things a lot more.


----------



## rufus5150 (May 16, 2009)

> but if i use F2.8 will everyone still be in sharp focus tho?


This question is impossible to answer.

If you're standing in a balcony 100 feet away, chances are that people in a group are going to all be in focus.

If you're standing 3 feet away, you might get half a face or two. 

Assuming you're on a crop body and shooting racked out with that lens at 2.8, if you stand back 10 feet you have an effective DOF of about 2.7 feet, which, if the subjects are gathered, might mean you have quite a few of the subjects in focus.


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, yes i have a Canon 580EX flash, i use a Canon 20D camera, i havent used the flash or lens yet for a communion, i have only taken a few shots of family. if i set the flash to ETTL and have it straight on and use an aperture of F8 on the camera will that work?  the church is painted yellow and is not too bright inside, should i use the white card aswell? thanks


----------



## Moon Baby (May 16, 2009)

From my experience shooting weddings, f/8 isn't the ideal aperture to be shooting at, even with flash. Especially when you want to bounce it instead of shooting it straight forward. If you have to, shoot at around f/4, f/5.6 and get some distance to focus on the whole group and then crop the image in post process. 

In my opinion, shooting groups at a wedding is a little tacky. I'm all about candid shots instead of planned poses. It's more 'real' and expressive. 

But if you must shoot at f/8, prepare to bump that ISO to max


----------

